# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Πως να φτιάξετε ασφαλείς πατήθρες για τα πουλιά σας

## oasis

ενα χρησιμο site που εχει οδηγιες και οπτικο υλικο για το πως μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε γρηγορα και οικονομικα πατηθρες για τα πουλια μας http://www.mdvaden.com/bird_perches.shtml

----------


## vagelis76

*Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ Παναγιώτη !!!!!!!
Χρησιμότατο !!!!!!*

----------


## mirsini_st

πολυ ωραια ιδεα!και ευκολη ακομα και για μενα!!!!!λεω να φτιαξω για τα lovebirdακια που θα παρω!!!!ξερει κανεις ποιανου δεντρου τα κλαδια ειναι καταλληλοτερα????περα απο το να μην ειναι ραντισμενα η απο περιοχες με πολυ καυσαεριο!


πχ πλατανος , μουρια , πευκο,ελια,μουσμουλια η βυσσινια που εχω στον κηπο κανουν????

----------


## ria

πολυ ωραια ιδεα και οικονομικη!!!!!! εγω επειδη δεν ηξερα τι βιδες θα χρειαστουν πηρα μεγαλυτερα κλαδια και τα σφηνωσα αναμεσα απο τα κακγελα!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikkk

Mirsini, στο ίδιο site έχει ένα link που έχει λίστα με βλαβερά και μη ξύλα, αν σε βοηθάει. Είναι αυτό: http://www.mdvaden.com/bird_page.shtml

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αυτες τις βιδες που τις βρισκουμε βρε παιδια και πως τις ζηταμε???

----------


## vagelis76

Γιώργο σε όλα τα καταστήματα με χρώματα-εργαλεία θα τις βρείς.Ζήτα βίδες που να μπορεί να βιδώσει και πεταλούδα επάνω.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Συγνώμη που χαλάω λίγο το θέμα αλλά μπορώ να ρωτήσω αν κλαδί από Δάφνη είναι ασφαλές για το κοκατίλ μου?


ps. κοίταξα τ λινκ που υπάρχει πιο πάνω αλλά νομίζω δεν υπάρχει η Δάφνη μέσα

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αααααα πολύ καλό!!!!
Θα το έχω υπ όψη μου όταν με το καλό αποφασίσω τι θα πάρω!!!!

----------


## joncr

Tετοιες βιδες θα βρειτε μονο σε καταστημα με υδραυλικα ειδη. Ξερω εγω... :Evilgrin0010: 
Τις πεταλουδες θα προμηθευτειτε απο καταστημα με σιδηρικα

----------


## sarpijk

Νομιζω οτι αυτες οι βιδες ειναι που μπαινουν στα κουρτινοξυλα. Αρα ετσι τις ζηταμε.

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ χρησιμο το link σε ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Ένα πάρα πολύ καλό ξύλο και μπορείτε να το βρείτε σε διάφορες διατομές είναι η ελιά.. Ειδικά κάτω στην ρίζα που πετάει νέα βλαστάρι και ίσια, είναι γεμάτη η χώρα μας.. Και αντί δια βίδα σχίζετε με το πριονάκι όσο πάχος έχουν τα σύρματα του κλουβιού κανάλι 1εκ βάθος σε κάθε πλευρά και το βάζετε να πατήσει, μέσα το σύρμα στην σχισμή.. Υπόψη το κλαδί να είναι λίγο πιο μεγάλο από το πλάτος της αποστάσεως του κλουβιού..

----------

